
I Made Deep Fried Water at Last Week's Stupid Shit No One Needs Hackathon in SF - zzyyfff
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDiHUZ3mjxM
======
Broken_Hippo
Not everything needs to be fried.... Also, wow. And many grats. That was in
another sense quite a feat.

